# EZ engine another one



## Tin Falcon (Aug 23, 2011)

For those of you out there looking for a starter project a new option has just popped up. The Home shop Machinist came yesterday and the cover article is an easy air engine designed by one of the members here. It has been field tested and student approved as it has been used in classes taught by the author. So those of you with a HSM subscription it should be in your mail box soon . or pick one up at the local bookseller . HSM has offered free trial copies in the past. that could be another option 
http://www.homeshopmachinist.net/home?noredirect=true&noredirect=true 
Tin


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 24, 2011)

Got my Sept/Oct HSM issue yesterday !

Looks like a nice engine to build. LOTS of pictures and machining tips 

Mike


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 25, 2011)

The author of the HSM EZ-Air Engine article states the engine design is modified from one found on the McCabe engine site (many fun & simple engines to build and other goodies ;D)

*JingleBell Motor*


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 15, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> For those of you out there looking for a starter project a new option has just popped up. The Home shop Machinist came yesterday and the cover article is an easy air engine designed by one of the members here. It has been field tested and student approved as it has been used in classes taught by the author. So those of you with a HSM subscription it should be in your mail box soon . or pick one up at the local bookseller . HSM has offered free trial copies in the past. that could be another option
> http://www.homeshopmachinist.net/home?noredirect=true&noredirect=true
> Tin



Hi Tin,

Thanks for mentioning this! This was a fun engine build and my students have enjoyed the project as well. A big part of my machining skills have been learned here at HMEM. I hope the folks here enjoy the article as well as the engine build. It is a FAST running engine!

Chris Vasconcelos (vascon2196)


----------

